# New Civil Service Test Result Info



## JLT770

*Information about the May 19, 2007 Police Officer Examination, Municipal Service & MBTA - Announcement Number 8580*

Scores are scheduled to be mailed to exam-takers on September 22, 2007 and should be available for viewing utilizing the HRD Standings & On-line Applicant Record Information System (SOARIS) by September 21, 2007.

The eligible list is scheduled to be established on November 1, 2007.

http://mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterminal...content&f=cs_updates_2007_po_update&csid=Ehrd


----------



## Boston24

Hey did you get this in your email or did you just go to the site and see this. Wondering because usually they send updates through email...but this time...for me at least...they didn't. HOPEFULLY this doesn't mean anything!


----------



## Sgt K

I can hardly wait for the foolishness to fly! Better stalk up on "Pepsi" and "Pringles".....it's going to be good reading around here!

Brain cramp...meant "stock" up on Pepsi & Pringles...you get it!

I can hardly wait for the foolishness to fly! Better stock up on "Pepsi" and "Pringles".....it's going to be good reading around here!


----------



## AdamJ1984

Hey Boston24, they sent out an announcement by Email giving the dates when the results would be sent out and posted online. It also talked about changing towns/cities if you desired.


----------



## Boston24

Sup Adam...yea I got the first (and only I believe) email but I didn't get the one mentioned above. It's updated info and was just wondering if it actually came in JLT's inbox or he seen it on the website. Anyway bro..it's been a long time and waiting and Im just glad to know for sure the scores will be released next week.

So does anyone have an idea when the PT test will follow? Do you think it's after the eligibility list is made? Next Friday cannot come soon enough!!


----------



## JLT770

sorry guys, yeah i had to find this on the CS website, because i was checking to see if the scores had come in based on the earlier "2nd or 3rd week of September" announcement. There was no email, not that i know of for this update, it is on the website. I can't believe it took 4 months but it is what it is, i also cannot wait til Friday


----------



## AdamJ1984

Yeah, same here, just want to know where I stand and if I even have a chance from this test. I want to move so bad to Vegas and try it out, but the fiance just got a job at DSS. I am looking more into the Southern NH towns and cities now.


----------



## Boston24

Yea the wait has been crazy..and I would check just like you JL at least 2 times a week..ok Im lying..4 times a week..and would be pissed when I came into work in the morning and didn't find anything from them in my yahoo account..but it's all good...The wait is over but now is the anticipation of knowing if you made it or not..

Adam I was on here earlier today and I could've sworn I seen something about NH Officers wanted...I think in the 'LE related jobs' section. Search for it on here...my fault if Im mistaken.


----------



## JLT770

yeah i use to check it every day, then i figured i would go nuts, and to chill out til mid september, anyway yeah nice to finally have an official date for results.


----------



## Macop

The wait has been the same for the last hundred million years or so.


----------



## 94c

Human Resources just announced that no one on MassCops will get an individual score. They will all be "banded" with the score of "passed".

The agony....


----------



## Sgt K

Give them a score......just take their computers away!


----------



## Macop

Ahh I remeber the days of agonizing over CS, wanting to get on so bad I could smell it, man those days sucked. I'm glad I aint flopping around waiting for some dam test score.


----------



## misconceived

Sgt K said:


> I can hardly wait for the foolishness to fly! Better stalk up on "Pepsi" and "Pringles".....it's going to be good reading around here!
> 
> Brain cramp...meant "stock" up on Pepsi & Pringles...you get it!
> 
> I can hardly wait for the foolishness to fly! Better stock up on "Pepsi" and "Pringles".....it's going to be good reading around here!


:L:

I'm waiting to see how I did...It doesn't matter really but....
:jump:haha


----------



## ride1620

Be prepared when the scores don't come out friday...there will be the usual hold up


----------



## Guest

I realize they don't give you individual scores but I wonder if they will at least let you know what band you stand in.


----------



## batedog

Everyone gets so worked up about the scores when the truth is most depts. will hire anywhere from 0-3 people off the list. Everyone else on it is waste of space. Most depts will not hire anyone off the list because of the budget


----------



## Macop

Or they will just take laterals.


----------



## 7MPOC

Macop said:


> Or they will just take laterals.


Or the 7 layed off officers from Bridgewater.


----------



## mpr4601

7MPOC said:


> Or the 7 layed off officers from Bridgewater.


Or the Munis!


----------



## 4198

First of all, the 22nd is a Saturday, so that's gotta be wrong as far as I know they are closed on weekends. I got the e-mail too with some of the above info ( except about the 22nd). Usually they mail them BEFORE they post them on their web site, so I bet we get them by the end of the week via mail and they will be on line next week sometime.


----------



## MPDReserve

I think I'll probably just get mine when I get it. I still sleep very well because I know that this information you are all losing your minds over doesn't mean squat until Nov 1 anyway.


----------



## Boston24

First off...MPD that picture is THE best...lol..


...but tomorrow is the day guys..are you ready? True Nov 1st is the other day of reckoning but tomorrow is also important to even matter on that day. Im nervous and at the same time ready!


----------



## Mitpo62

Awww....jiggly, wiggly......hmmmmm.........


----------



## 4198

hmmm....it's the 21st, 10:30 am and nothing on line with the scores yet?


----------



## mikeyd1313

4198 said:


> hmmm....it's the 21st, 10:30 am and nothing on line with the scores yet?


and that suprises anyone? I keep checking as well


----------



## Danman1116

mikeyd1313 said:


> and that suprises anyone? I keep checking as well


 as do i...certainly not surprised with this...this is the state we're talkin about


----------



## 4198

I think the state of Ma civil service should go to local colleges and find out how they are able to grade these tests faster, I mean I know some colleges receive thousands of applications and seem to process them in no time at all, I dont understand why these tests can't be scanned in and recorded quicker, maybe the civil service should be more "customer focused" and post the actual process and it's progress on line so we actually feel like they didn't forget about us or just don't care! Oh and where did my $75.00 go?


----------



## Guest

Test Scores Will Not Be Coming Out Today. I Was Sick Of Wating So I Called Hrd And They Said It Should Be Out Next Week Because They Got Delayed !


----------



## Boston24

dmelo1432 said:


> Test Scores Will Not Be Coming Out Today. I Was Sick Of Wating So I Called Hrd And They Said It Should Be Out Next Week Because They Got Delayed !


Outstanding!


----------



## Boston24

The Human Resources Division (HRD) originally anticipated to release the scores for the 2007 Police Officer test on September 21, 2007. Unfortunately, there has been a delay and we appreciate your patience and understanding. When additional information is available it will be posted on our website in the Civil Service News & Updates section. 

We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Danman1116

dmelo1432 said:


> Test Scores Will Not Be Coming Out Today. I Was Sick Of Wating So I Called Hrd And They Said It Should Be Out Next Week Because They Got Delayed !


 ya got the email...what a shock


----------



## NCastle77

Ahhh...the wait continues. Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## 4198

dmelo1432 said:


> Test Scores Will Not Be Coming Out Today. I Was Sick Of Wating So I Called Hrd And They Said It Should Be Out Next Week Because They Got Delayed !


It might be longer away then that!! check out this e-mail they sent me today...(the last time they said this it was two months!!)

The Human Resources Division (HRD) originally anticipated to release the scores for the 2007 Police Officer test on September 21, 2007. Unfortunately, there has been a delay and we appreciate your patience and understanding. When additional information is available it will be posted on our website www.mass.gov/civilservice in the Civil Service News & Updates section.

We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## redsox03

Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyd1313

i had a feeling this would happen.


----------



## mikeyv7712

this is the bullshit of all bullshits


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

HRD Sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Redleg13D

I happen to work in the McCormack building, and checked in with HRD... of course a "delay" and "maybe next week"... I'm just guessing that the state proctologist is on vacation and not available for emergency thumb removal


----------



## misconceived

Redleg13D said:


> I'm just guessing that the state proctologist is on vacation and not available for emergency thumb removal


:L:


----------



## Southside

SCORES ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

will be the title of a thread sometime in the next few weeks


----------



## 4198

no wonder cops have attitudes, being treaded like shit from day one dealing with a "so called" human resourses div that can't even handle a reorder /stocking of paper clips is down right pathetic!


----------



## redsox03

Redleg13D said:


> I happen to work in the McCormack building, and checked in with HRD... of course a "delay" and "maybe next week"... I'm just guessing that the state proctologist is on vacation and not available for emergency thumb removal


ROFL


----------



## JLT770

the whole thing is a test to see how you handle yourself haha


----------



## 4198

JLT770 said:


> the whole thing is a test to see how you handle yourself haha


No, the whole test thing is to give them a state job and they screw off as much as any other state employee and there is the reason for the delays. Because they work for the state- no one can touch them. Civil service is nothing more then a state run reverse discrimination panel being led by a bunch of graduates of burger king drive through school of fuk'ed up orders. In some countries "affirmative action" is outlawed because it's reverse discrimination and only when skin color and gender are removed 100% and they operate on a " color blind" system will people truly be treated fair- then we can get rid of this so called "civil service".


----------



## AFCOP

4198 said:


> hmmm....it's the 21st, 10:30 am and nothing on line with the scores yet?


You all werent actully expecting the state to do something on time were you????

funny how you can go to states like Texas for example, take a CS test and have the scores as you walk out the door...


----------



## mikeyv7712

did anyone get an answer on why the scores are delayed?
or a date when they will be available?
thanks


----------



## JLT770

they told me, but told me not to share. you're welcome


----------



## misconceived

mikeyv7712 said:


> did anyone get an answer on why the scores are delayed?
> or a date when they will be available?
> thanks


Have you ever tried calling civil circus?
You will ALWAYS get transfered to a voicemail.

I guess the reason for that goes back to the post about the thumb up the....

Walk in there...They love that 1:GNANA:


----------



## 4198

Yes they will be out just in time for the NEW police exam in 2008!!!! hahahahha...what a freaken waste, also, most cities and tows are LAYING OFF or close to it, so not many will be getting jobs from this test anyways, but it still isn't right to pay for a test and have to wait a year for the SCORE, why would they delay releasing scores? it's not like they are goning to change or anything, I caould see delaying the actual list, but man the score release? makes you wonder if they are trying to quickly re-arrange/score them for their friends!!


----------



## FordMustang

...and this is why I am moving out of state for law enforcement in November.


----------



## JLT770

looks like i might sign up for that PA test after all


----------



## mikeyv7712

I wonder if they are waiting until the 32-40 years old take the test this weekend and then release them


----------



## BrickCop

A friend of mine talked to the #2 guy at HR (told me his name but I forgot it). Apparently the state used a new company to process/correct the exams and there were some type of problems in that regard.

I have a limited basis of knowledge as I didn't take the exam but that's what this guy was told.


----------



## JLT770

any knowledge on whether or not this will change the list established date?


----------



## mikeyv7712

thanks Brickcop
Hr seems to be giving everyone the silent treatment


----------



## MPDReserve

4198 said:


> Yes they will be out just in time for the NEW police exam in 2008!!!! hahahahha...what a freaken waste, also, most cities and tows are LAYING OFF or close to it, so not many will be getting jobs from this test anyways, but it still isn't right to pay for a test and have to wait a year for the SCORE, why would they delay releasing scores? it's not like they are goning to change or anything, I caould see delaying the actual list, but man the score release? makes you wonder if they are trying to quickly re-arrange/score them for their friends!!


Maybe they are taking longer to grade because it is a new testing format. If the last test format wasn't so "unfair"  to so many people, they may have been able to keep a test that makes sense and be able to grade it in the same time line as in years past. Too bad so many people couldn't hack the old test or we may have scores by now.  :fire:


----------



## JLT770

anyone know what the differences were between the new test and old? anyone that has taken both? i found this test to be somewhat easy, but ive been in school taking tests since i was 5 so maybe im at an advantage to those who think its unfair


----------



## MPDReserve

The old tests had stuff more relevant to the job, like a memorization portion, word assimilation, recognition of faces after disguises have been used, mapping response routes for quickest eta. They also chose to leave out the psychological portion because there is an absurdy lenghthy psychological test that still has to be taken before hired anyway. I am for the last part though only because responses there can be compared to your responses in an interview. But the background checks that they do will likely uncover most of that anyway. That is the differences that I can recall off the top of my head.


----------



## Guest

the whole waiting game of getting a full time job in general is torturous, nevermind waiting for the scores.


----------



## ProudAmerican

I supppose you guys can blame folks like me for the hold up. I was told it was due to an unusually high amount of veterans that were unable to take the test because we were in Iraq when the test was given. I'll be taking the military make up this saturday. Anyone else from the 101 taking the test?


----------



## JLT770

i wouldnt blame anyone who did a tour in iraq, good luck


----------



## Boston24

JLT770 said:


> i wouldnt blame anyone who did a tour in iraq, good luck


I second that.

I talked to a lady at HRD today and among other jibberish...she basically said that they had no clue as to when they were going to release the scores, didn't give a reason why, but said they would be out before the eligibilty list on Nov. 1st. So more than likely they wont be released until the week before Nov. 1st.


----------



## McClus23

Boy that would REALLY suck if after all this damn waiting, only 50 or so people state-wide got a call.....but seeing how MA. HR handles this whole thing...I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## mikeyv7712

maybe i misread ya but what do you mean by 50 or so people got the call?
did some people get their grades?


----------



## McClus23

Nah, I meant it would suck if only 50 people were pulled of the list for possible employment.


----------



## Boston24

So I called HRD to get an update on the status of us receiving our scores and they said, again, a few more weeks. Reason being since it was a new type of test they wanted to be as acurate as possible when grading, and the fact that more than twice the normal number of us applied...approximately 11,000!!!

That's a big f*cking number!

Does anyone know if they are taking lateral transfers first? Or did they already do that?


----------



## AdamJ1984

Wow, that is alot, I know personally when I went, I saw people who I went to high school with that I never thought would pursue this profession. Even still they are very out of shape, love the party life, and to be honest, I don't even think they would pass the PAT. Then there are others like my "friend" who took the test because he might want to be an officer. I told him, if you want to be one so bad, why are you not looking at all the options, Southern NH towns/cities, Sheriff's Offices for at least experience, etc. I will be pissed to all hell if he were to get the call before me because he *might* want the job.


----------



## Boston24

Yea I hear what your saying about the people who are not really into it Adam...but as long as they did good on their tests..is what is going to matter at this point. Which sucks cuz they can potentially take the spot of someone who really wants this and is in shape just to get picked and eventually fail the PAT and be removed.

I say they should do the PAT before they post the eligibility list...but of course..that's not how it goes.


----------



## mikeyv7712

thats the slowest computer in the world scanning those tests


----------



## 7MPOC

Boston24 said:


> So I called HRD to get an update on the status of us receiving our scores and they said, again, a few more weeks. Reason being since it was a new type of test they wanted to be as acurate as possible when grading, and the fact that more than twice the normal number of us applied...approximately 11,000!!!
> 
> That's a big f*cking number!
> 
> Does anyone know if they are taking lateral transfers first? Or did they already do that?


Dont be to alarmed, believe it or not I think the number is around 50% of the test takers fail this exam. Also dont forget about the people with big BOPS and felonies that do pass it. You will be suprised how many people get weeded out early in the process.


----------



## mikeyv7712

Really 7mpoc? 
Is that from a reliable source? or is it watercooler talk?


----------



## Boston24

7MPOC said:


> Dont be to alarmed, believe it or not I think the number is around 50% of the test takers fail this exam. Also dont forget about the people with big BOPS and felonies that do pass it. You will be suprised how many people get weeded out early in the process.


True...plus the fact that the number represents not only Boston Depts.


----------



## 7MPOC

Its a fact half fail the test, and from experience that Ive seen of people coming in for interviews you would be suprised how many people take the test and think that "that old felony" charge or that 209a isnt going to hurt there chances. Why do you think Boston went to larterals, the list was full of people who couldnt pass the background.


----------



## Foxy85

I just called HRD and was told, that Deaval wanted to create more politcal hack jobs....

So the tests are being scored by hand, and the people counting the scores are making $55,000 a year.... with benefits....


----------



## Guest

I heard the last civil service exam is now null and void due to an undisclosed computer problem at Human Resources. The new test will be scheduled for April 2008.


----------



## JLT770

mikeyv7712 said:


> thats the slowest computer in the world scanning those tests


gotta love it


----------



## Guest

I took the test at Somerville High and there was a state trooper there. I asked him a question about filling out a special form for the Boston Police and he said, "Shut your suck." What does that mean and who was that guy?


----------



## wolf9848

Mechanixman, I hope I end up in a Police Academy with someone who asks as many questions as you do so that all the attention is off the rest of us.

I took the test at Bunker Hill Comm. College, a lot of the people I talked to had no military experince or even college degrees. Many of them seemed to be clue-less as far as how Civil Service works. It seems like a lot of people just signed up for it for the hell of it. I'm just glad I got Veterans preferance.


----------



## Guest

mechanixman said:


> I took the test at Somerville High and there was a state trooper there. I asked him a question about filling out a special form for the Boston Police and he said, "Shut your suck." What does that mean and who was that guy?


----------



## SinePari

mechanixman said:


> I took the test at Somerville High and there was a state trooper there. I asked him a question about filling out a special form for the Boston Police and he said, "Shut your suck." What does that mean and who was that guy?


If you ever get the chance to take the RISP exam...show up with that scally cap and PLEASE ask those same questions. And point out that the MSP Trooper was rude to you.


----------



## Redleg13D

Foxy85 said:


> I just called HRD and was told, that Deaval wanted to create more politcal hack jobs....
> 
> So the tests are being scored by hand, and the people counting the scores are making $55,000 a year.... with benefits....


Don't forget about the 4-day work week, and 365 paid holidays!


----------



## Guest

Why don't you get the Rock as a tag team partner and I'll get Big Irish, and we'll settle this dispute the Old Irish way? :-D


----------



## soxrock75

mechanixman said:


> Why don't you get the Rock as a tag team partner and I'll get Big Irish, and we'll settle this dispute the Old Irish way? :-D


Hmmmm.....wrestling references. This should go over well.


----------



## Guest

mechanixman said:


> Why don't you get the Rock as a tag team partner and I'll get Big Irish, and we'll settle this dispute the Old Irish way? :-D


If your avatar is really a picture of you... well. jsaaljajaajklja jaajjf

sorry. I fell on my keyboard laughing.


----------



## MDSP2597

> Why don't you get the Rock as a tag team partner and I'll get Big Irish, and we'll settle this dispute the Old Irish way? :grin:


Boy you've got a lot to learn in life. Let me tell you something, I've seen guys from Irish backgrounds that couldn't fight their way out of a wet paperbag. Just so you know before you make any dumb responses, my genealogy (that means family ancestry) is from Scotland and Ireland. Just because you wear a flat cap it instantly makes you a tough guy. Any time someone confronts you, you want to drop the gloves and throw fisticuffs. That tells me one thing, you lack the brain housing group to have an intelligent disscussion or debate when someone has a different view then yours.

I would love to be a fly on the wall "IF AND WHEN" you ever make it to day one of a Police Academy and the DI or Instructor is right in your grill yelling at you. What are going to do? Get out of my face before I kick your ass... I'm one tough Irishman! My other question would be "IF AND WHEN" you were to ever graduate: What are going to do when someone gets in your face out on the road? Get out of my face before I kick your ass... I'm Irish, you want to fight? Remember one thing: there is always someone bigger and badder that you out there!!!!!!

You have not taken the advice of several people here. You want to become a cop and I think you have been told in the past to keep your suck shut and your ears open! Maybe you should look towards the military so you can mature some before you decide Law Enforcement is your career path in life.


----------



## Andy0921

> and we'll settle this dispute the Old Irish way? :grin:


 Seeing that quote in EVERY thread is getting old. 
When are you going to learn to SHUT THE FUCK UP?



MDSP2597 said:


> I would love to be a fly on the wall *"IF AND WHEN" you ever make it to day one of a Police Academy* .


 Don't worry about it...I seriously doubt this idiot will ever a pass a psychiatric evaluation.


----------



## Macop

_I took the test at Somerville High and there was a state trooper there. I asked him a question about filling out a special form for the Boston Police and he said, "Shut your suck." What does that mean and who was that guy?_

_What a jerk, christ it was a simple question._


----------



## PBiddy35

I also tested in Somerville. Trooper there was very helpful and friendly.


----------



## JLT770

i took the test at Waltham High, same, helpful and friendly...guess if your not an asshole they wish you good luck.


----------



## Foxy85

I'm willing to bet he showed up in the same outfit as his avatar....

If thats the case I can't say I blame the trooper.... LOL....

I was going to attempt to stand up for this guy, stating that some people read too much into his response about "fight the old irish way", but apparently its not the first times hes said, so I'll sit back and watch this guy crash and burn....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

mechanixman said:


> I took the test at Somerville High and there was a state trooper there. I asked him a question about filling out a special form for the Boston Police and he said, "Shut your suck." What does that mean and who was that guy?


Mechanixman you remind me of Charles Grodin who played Johnathan Mardukas in the 1988 movie Midnight Run who would'nt shut the F%^K up. I could see you there in line waiting tell everyone that you will ace the test and be hire in two weeks. The Trooper, like Robert Di Niro want to in the movie, probably heard you and wanted to branish his own fistaphobia on you just to shut you the F$%K UP.

Midnight Run 1988inch: (GREAT MOVIE)

*Jack Walsh*: I can't keep you cuffed on a commercial flight, and I gotta check my gun with my luggage, but you fuck with me once and I'm gonna break your neck. 
*Jonathan Mardukas*: I can't fly. 
*Jack Walsh*: What? 
*Jonathan Mardukas*: You heard me, I can't fly. 
*Jack Walsh*: No, no, no. You're going to have to do better than that, pal. 
*Jonathan Mardukas*: No, I don't have to do better than that, because it's the truth, I can't fly: I suffer from aviaphobia. 
*Jack Walsh*: What does that mean? 
*Jonathan Mardukas*: It means I can't fly. I also suffer from acrophobia and claustrophobia. 
*Jack Walsh*: I'll tell you what: if you don't cooperate, you're gonna suffer from "fistophobia".

</IMG>


----------



## SargeLorenzo

mechanixman said:


> I failed the test at Somerville High, because I'm a complete dope, and there was a state trooper there. I was dressed like a fool and asked him a question, with my typical smart-assed attitude, about filling out my name where it said "name:" and he said, "Shut your suck." What does that mean, who was that guy, and why does every one tell me to "shut the fuck up!!!"?


It's amazing, how you've managed to make a complete ass out of yourself in front of the community you want to become a part of.


----------



## okie317

I believe that is the cause of the delay. Also the results always take so long because of some CS policy about being able to challenge a question that you thought was unfair or confusing. If that happens they must determine if the question should be removed from the exam which of course would change everyones score. Also I recall I didn't get my results from the 05 exam until October.


----------

